# Advice on how to study for the NREMT-P exam



## Urbanems (Apr 12, 2012)

It's been 2 years since I've finished my paramedic class, so I'm trying to freshen up on all the material. I didn't test right away because I wanted to get some experience working as a basic before jumping into the ring as a paramedic.

I'm not asking for specific questions about the exam, because I see that it isn't allowed. 

I've been using the EMT National Training website, and have been consistently getting 80-85% on the NREMT simulation exams, and 80's in the specific subject exams. Every subject is above 75%. I've also been using the Paramedic achieve from Prentice Hall and have been scoring similarly. 

Would you guys find it more beneficial to go back through and just re read everything (It's been 2 years since my class, but I've been reading through chapters every so often to keep up with the material) in the textbook, or focus on specific topic things.

For example, reading up on the types of head bleeds, and knowing all about them, and being able to differentiate an epidural bleed from a subarachnoid? or more specific things like the pediatric dose of atropine (.02mg/kg), or the dose of lidocaine (1-1.5mg/kg)?

Just looking for guidance on what people recommend studying for passing the EXAM ... not looking for a lecture on how passing the test is different from surviving as a paramedic.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 12, 2012)

Maximize your resources/time.

Don't use a test as confirmation you might pass. Use them as a learning tool. 

The subjects you are weak at you should spend the most time reviewing. It will give you the best result per time spent. 

The subjects you are already solid in will require more time in order to gain small improvements.

Spend time on neglected topics, like operations and OB. (Off topic:I am always amazed at the discrepency between how much females think they know about it vs. how much they actually do)

Be very aware that the curriculum has changed and the new test reflects that. If you were taught under the old one, it will definately benefit you to hunt down the changes (don't have a copy handy, sorry) and add that to your study list.

rereading whole topics you are already srong in is a tremendous waste of time. But you should at least briefly review core concepts. (like reading the paragraph headers or 1 or 2 senteces of a paragraph)

Please never encourage other students to take time off to work at a lower level before testing.


----------



## Urbanems (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I'll have to hit up my OB chapter and definitively re read the Ops chapter. On my class final I had some very out of the box questions like how to proper crib a vehicle, and swift water rescue (and other stuff like that). Definitively a neglected chapter. 

I wouldn't encourage people to finish their class, and not test. A lot of the little details drift away after a year which are significant on the NREMT it seems. But would I do recommend is getting some solid experience as a basic before going on to paramedic school. When I finished my paramedic class I didn't have any experience on an ambulance as a basic, and when I went to do my clinical rides right after class it definitively showed. There are a lot of little things in EMS that class can't prepare you for, and you just learn as you go...


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 12, 2012)

fedex said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'll have to hit up my OB chapter and definitively re read the Ops chapter. On my class final I had some very out of the box questions like how to proper crib a vehicle, and swift water rescue (and other stuff like that). Definitively a neglected chapter.
> 
> I wouldn't encourage people to finish their class, and not test. A lot of the little details drift away after a year which are significant on the NREMT it seems. But would I do recommend is getting some solid experience as a basic before going on to paramedic school. When I finished my paramedic class I didn't have any experience on an ambulance as a basic, and when I went to do my clinical rides right after class it definitively showed. There are a lot of little things in EMS that class can't prepare you for, and you just learn as you go...



Just as food for thought...

Is an experienced EMT more valuable than an inexperienced doctor?

If not, isn't the reason why the level of education?

Using that logic, wouldn't an inexperienced paramedic, who has more education than a EMT basic be more valuable?

I know there are many intangible things aside from psychomotor skills that clinical experience brings, however, it is clinical experience, not the level of operation, that imparts those intangibles.

Is a basic who has 1000 patient contacts more proficent than a medic with 100?

I would think so.

But what is the difference between a medic with 1000 contacts and a basic with the same?

How about a basic with 2 years experience and 200 contacts vs a medic with 1 year experience and 500?

Not directed at you personally, but if EMS providers ever want to be professionals, they have to lose the tradesmen mentality and culture.


----------



## legion1202 (Apr 12, 2012)

I could be wrong.. But your saying you havent taken your test for medic yet.. if its been 2 years I dont think you can test. You might need to call your state boards or NREMT.. Theres a time limit on when you passed school and how long you have before you can test.. again i could be wrong.


----------



## Urbanems (Apr 12, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Just as food for thought...
> 
> Is an experienced EMT more valuable than an inexperienced doctor?
> 
> If not, isn't the reason why the level of education?



I understand what you are saying, that level of education usually trumps prior amount of experience. But it is all relative. A paramedics "internship"/clinicals can be completed in 2 months if your on your game and work everyday, where as a physicians is devoted to 2 years full time. Obviously the education of a physician is much more indepth and lengthy, but 2 years of full time patient provider is a lot more time to become experienced. 



Veneficus said:


> Using that logic, wouldn't an inexperienced paramedic, who has more education than a EMT basic be more valuable?



That depends on what your wanting to do. I'd rather have a inexperienced paramedic treat my allergic reaction, and I'd rather have an experienced basic extricate me from my car. Both are very important skills in EMS. 



Veneficus said:


> I know there are many intangible things aside from psychomotor skills that clinical experience brings, however, it is clinical experience, not the level of operation, that imparts those intangibles.
> 
> Is a basic who has 1000 patient contacts more proficent than a medic with 100?
> 
> ...



Clinical experience between paramedic and basic isn't a linear function. A basic with 4000 patient contacts wont be much different from a paramedic with 2000 contacts, or even a basic with 2000 contacts for that matter. In my opinion it's all about getting past a learning curve of EMS. A 20 year paramedic will probably act just like a 10 year paramedic, but a 10 year paramedic will (probably) not act like a 1 year paramedic. 



Veneficus said:


> Not directed at you personally, but if EMS providers ever want to be professionals, they have to lose the tradesmen mentality and culture.



Hey I understand what your saying, and it is definitively a valid point. I think experience is very important up to a certain point in day to day ambulance operations and patient care in general. But I'm definitively not saying a 10 year EMT-basic will out perform a brand new paramedic when it comes to knowledge. 



legion1202 said:


> I could be wrong.. But your saying you havent taken your test for medic yet.. if its been 2 years I dont think you can test. You might need to call your state boards or NREMT.. Theres a time limit on when you passed school and how long you have before you can test.. again i could be wrong.





You are absolutely correct, you have 2 years from the date of your course completion to pass the NREMT.

But I set up my class so I just received my course completion.

In my paramedic class, you had 2 years from the last didactic day to get a course completion, so I did most of my clinicals, stopped and worked as a basic for 1.75 years (or however long it was), then came back and finished the last few rides I had and officially completed my class. So I have 2 years from now to pass. But your correct, you have 2 years from your course completion date.


----------



## TopGun77 (Apr 24, 2012)

Has anyone used the JB Learning study prep material? If so how did that help you prepare for the exam?


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 24, 2012)

TopGun77 said:


> Has anyone used the JB Learning study prep material? If so how did that help you prepare for the exam?



There were a few in my class that failed the NR their first try and passed their second. They used the JBlearning before the second attempt. I have heard it is one of the better ones. Couldn't exactly tell you how it is set up as I have just glanced at it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 24, 2012)

fedex said:


> That depends on what your wanting to do. I'd rather have a inexperienced paramedic treat my allergic reaction, and I'd rather have an experienced basic extricate me from my car. Both are very important skills in EMS.



Eh I'd personally rather have an inexperienced medic with access to pain management extricate me than someone who can only offer a hard plastic collar and board. If I'm not hurt I'll extricate myself, thank you very much.

Just my opinion. I've also been taught and am comfortable being liberal with pain management scenarios so YMMV. 

I know MedicTests.com guarantees you will pass the exam if you use their site like they say to and if you don't pass you get your money back, provided you follow their directions.


----------

